# Shah Giorgio............



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Any Info on this stallion?? Hes a 1988 model. Looking out of curiousity!!! Thanks in advance!!:lol:


----------



## cassiemary (Jul 20, 2016)

Rhen said:


> Any Info on this stallion?? Hes a 1988 model. Looking out of curiousity!!! Thanks in advance!!:lol:


Shah Giorgio lives with me. If you have any questions, you can contact me via private message.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

LOL, that was easy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

now im curious XD!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to say it has been over 3 years since the OP has been active on HF.


----------

